
Erlang: The New Scalable ETS Ordered_set - codeadict
http://blog.erlang.org/the-new-scalable-ets-ordered_set/
======
gautamcgoel
This is really neat! I'm always excited when academics propose a new data
structure or algorithm and it ends up being deployed in the field. In this
case, it looks like the main idea underlying the data structure is beautiful
and simple.

~~~
eternalban
[http://www.it.uu.se/research/group/languages/software/ca_tre...](http://www.it.uu.se/research/group/languages/software/ca_tree/catree_proofs.pdf)

Looks like this data structure was out in the late 90s (author is co-author of
2017 OP):

[1]: Faster Concurrent Range Queries with Contention Adapting Search Trees
Using Immutable Data, Kjell Winblad, 1998

~~~
diggan
I guess relative to other examples of academia -> deployed in field, that's
relatively quick!

Using CSP (Communicating sequential processes) as an example of sometimes how
long time it can take before academic ideas are actually developed: Initially
CSP was described in 1978, but it wasn't until Golang (2009) and Clojure
(2013) came around implementing it that the idea actually became popular.

~~~
macintux
Clojure's first release was 2007, or are you referring to a feature released
in 2013?

~~~
diggan
Yeah, referring to the initial release of core.async (Clojure implementation
of CSP) which seems to have been in late 2013
([https://github.com/clojure/core.async](https://github.com/clojure/core.async)).
Clojure usually ships new features as libraries rather than changing the core
language, so both a feature and a library I guess.

------
muxator
Moderators: could the link to this story be upgraded to https?

My (ugly) mobile ISP does DNS hijacking on clear text connections.

The https version [0] works OK.

[0] [https://blog.erlang.org/the-new-scalable-ets-
ordered_set/](https://blog.erlang.org/the-new-scalable-ets-ordered_set/)

------
tracker1
Semi-OT, but man are the windows version downloads for Erlang unreasonably
slow... I really wish they'd just publish Windows binary releases in Github.

------
saurik
And with this (finally) dies one of the few remaining serious usages of an AVL
tree.

~~~
dnautics
according to the diagram, past a few nodes, it appears that the ETS set still
uses AVL trees.

